# Completed manuscript put up for sale



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

So, I'm in a situation where I find myself with several completed manuscripts, but I can't do anything with them that would create a lot of value for me right now due to lack of resources.

I've been a writer for nine years, and I love it, but the problem comes with publishing since I want to make money from my work. I started with a small house publisher for some short stories and novellas back in 2015, but the publishing house seems to not be doing very well recently. It takes a year for any submissions to go through the whole process and another six months after that to get royalties, and from the eight books I have with them, my quarterly royalties have dwindled to zero. I haven't sent anything new in two years since I have to make money for my bills, I have two titles with them yet to be published after more than a year of waiting, so I probably won't be going back to them. I plan to wait for the contracts to expire in another couple years and do some rewrites and rebranding of those books, maybe expand into series, and I'm saving up for it, but I've got plenty more in the meantime collecting dust in my computer.

I started self-publishing in 2016, but the costs are so high, from editing, to cover design, to marketing, if I want the books to do well in the market. I had some friends do proofreading, no editing, then did a few design classes and made some covers myself. The books are not selling (much). I don't have funds to foot marketing costs, so I do a lot of free or cheap promotions, but they rarely help. I've earned maybe $80 from 10 titles in almost three years.

Now, I have several manuscripts I plan to put up for sale, only I don't know how to do that, so I'm hoping there will be some takers here, or someone to point me in the right direction. I will eventually self publish stuff that I love to write, the original books I started back in high school that I still go back and read when I have the time, they're long-term planned series so they need a lot of time and funds before I can put them out there. I have so many books and series planned, but I want to package and launch them properly when the time comes, and for the moment, I'm willing to give up a few of them for the greater good. I do ghostwriting, and have several repeat clients that say my work does well for them, so while I can't give any guarantees, I can promise the stories aren't completely terrible, and can earn something back with good marketing.

The manuscripts differ in length, with the shortest being a 9.9k word romance, and the longest at 70k. Genres also differ, but all seven have romance as part of the plot. If anyone is interested, please PM me for more details. I also have incomplete manuscripts I'd be willing to sell or complete for the right price, I write across several genres, straight and LGBTQ stories, just contact me.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

FYI, if they are already published, a buyer might run into major copyright problems. Maybe you could post one of your titles here and ask for help with your cover and blurb. Many of us don't have sufficient funds to get started, so we know how that is.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Marti talbott said:


> FYI, if they are already published, a buyer might run into major copyright problems. Maybe you could post one of your titles here and ask for help with your cover and blurb. Many of us don't have sufficient funds to get started, so we know how that is.


I thought he said he was trying to sell new, unpublished manuscripts. However, OP, if the ones you have published are doing so poorly, I can't think that anyone would be interested in buying.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

The manuscripts I plan to sell are unpublished, I would never sell something I've already published, even if I put it up for free on a platform somewhere and took them down afterwards. The titles I have are all short stories (between 5-10k words) with, admittedly, poor covers and blurbs with no marketing. I put up a couple free books up for download in that same year and got over a thousand downloads of them to date. I still occasionally get downloads from the free books, though I don't touch them. I know why the stories aren't selling, I could get better covers, make the stories longer, do proper marketing, prepare a nice back catalog and market the books, but short stories aren't easy sellers, even in romance, and especially for a new writer. They're easier to create, though, and I just proofread them myself. After I unpublished the ones I had up last year, I put up several new titles with slightly better covers, and I got 30 sales in total in the three months they've been out, this year, with no marketing. It's not good, but it's better than before, and I also got a few reviews, six in total for four out of ten books, and I have two series, one with four parts, another with two parts, full length books at 60k-70k words, the others short stories. I plan to look into AMS ads, better covers, and fixing the blurbs, then looking into other paid marketing once I make up the money.

None of those books got editing. I proofread them, then sent them to friends, before putting them up. The covers were also free covers I got online, some I made myself, but I plan to swap them out, at least for the books in series. I've been thinking of select so I can do free promos on the first book in each. This is all a lot of work, and I've had the extra manuscripts lying in my computer, and I was thinking of publishing them, then thought of all the work just putting up the other stories took, and I've yet to get into the marketing, and I felt it would be easier to sell the manuscripts and save up funds for the costs of my other books, because I have plenty.

Also, as mentioned, I'm a ghostwriter, since 2015, and my work wouldn't do too terrible if I'm still getting jobs. Two of my longest standing clients have purchased upwards of 40 books each (with plots provided), so I'm going to imagine the books at least rake in profit if they're still coming to me for work, but they have editors, and cover designers, and they know how to market their work. I've gone on platforms like goodreads before and found a book I wrote for a client and seen how well it was doing with a hundred plus reviews and average ratings of 3.5 and up, which is good, but I knew if I published it myself, I couldn't get it to that point on my own. There's very little you can do about sales when you can't market your work well, especially with the increasing number of books being put out today.

I didn't attempt to offer these manuscripts to my current clients, because they aren't stories they're looking for (LGBT steamy short stories, and billionaire/bad-boy/sport/single or surprise daddy/hidden baby/step-brother style romances for my two long standing clients.) One of the manuscripts is a historical romance from the Victorian era at 60k words, two are contemporary romances at 35k words, two 10k words straight, and lesbian romance, an action/dark/urban romance at 70k (not quite sure how to categorize this one but those are the themes) and a young adult book at 58k. The stories are varied. I'm putting them up for sale now. I'm hoping I can at least sell a couple, I also have about 10+ romance short stories planned between 25-40k words and I'll think about selling a few to save funds for the other books. I have around fifty plots for future books, including series, so you can see why I need funds to move forward. If I can't sell the manuscripts, I'll just save up the funds from somewhere else, but I'm looking forward to slowing down on the ghostwriting because carpal tunnel made my writing slower, with occasional pain in my hands, and eventually, I'd like to stop writing for other people (what I've lived on since 2015).

I'd be willing to go along with the AMS and other ads and come back with news of how they worked out if anyone willing is hesitating to look at the work. I can send a few chapters or a small percentage of the book (up to 30%) as samples but full manuscript will be handled over after payment. Payment is also negotiable, as long as the price is reasonable.

Oh, also, I'm not a guy, just wanted to get that out there because it would be awkward being called that


----------



## xyliaedin (Sep 22, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, how much are you selling them for?


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Price is negotiable, but I wouldn't go lower than $50 for the short story, and $200 for the 35k novella. I'm willing to consider a buyer's budget if they're willing to consider the time and effort I put into writing these stories.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

maxnafula said:


> Price is negotiable, but I wouldn't go lower than $50 for the short story, and $200 for the 35k novella. I'm willing to consider a buyer's budget if they're willing to consider the time and effort I put into writing these stories.


Book buyers don't consider the time and effort put into writing; they only care about whether the story is well written and holds their attention. What are you doing to get sales? amazon select is excellent to get readers for a new author.


----------



## vagabond.voyager (Jul 24, 2018)

Doglover said:


> Book buyers don't consider the time and effort put into writing; they only care about whether the story is well written and holds their attention. What are you doing to get sales? amazon select is excellent to get readers for a new author.


Hi again Doglover. As mentioned before, I know very little about eBook publishing and marketing. What exactly is Amazon Select? How does it work?


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

vagabond.voyager said:


> Hi again Doglover. As mentioned before, I know very little about eBook publishing and marketing. What exactly is Amazon Select? How does it work?


kdp select is a separate program within kdp in which you agree to keep the digital version of your book exclusive to Amazon. There are a few perks to it, the ability to promote free for 5 days, have countdown deals etc, but the most important of these perks is kindle unlimited. Subscribers to kindle unlimited, pay $10 or so per month and they get to read as many books that are in kindle unlimited as they like. In return for placing their books at readers' disposal, authors are paid for every page that is read. Usually, this is a derisory amount, at moment in the region of 0.0045 I believe.

But, it does have the advantage of letting subscribers try unknown authors without extra cost to themselves and that, in turn, brings that author to the attention of new readers.


----------



## vagabond.voyager (Jul 24, 2018)

Doglover said:


> kdp select is a separate program within kdp in which you agree to keep the digital version of your book exclusive to Amazon. There are a few perks to it, the ability to promote free for 5 days, have countdown deals etc, but the most important of these perks is kindle unlimited. Subscribers to kindle unlimited, pay $10 or so per month and they get to read as many books that are in kindle unlimited as they like. In return for placing their books at readers' disposal, authors are paid for every page that is read. Usually, this is a derisory amount, at moment in the region of 0.0045 I believe.
> 
> But, it does have the advantage of letting subscribers try unknown authors without extra cost to themselves and that, in turn, brings that author to the attention of new readers.





Doglover said:


> kdp select is a separate program within kdp in which you agree to keep the digital version of your book exclusive to Amazon. There are a few perks to it, the ability to promote free for 5 days, have countdown deals etc, but the most important of these perks is kindle unlimited. Subscribers to kindle unlimited, pay $10 or so per month and they get to read as many books that are in kindle unlimited as they like. In return for placing their books at readers' disposal, authors are paid for every page that is read. Usually, this is a derisory amount, at moment in the region of 0.0045 I believe.
> 
> But, it does have the advantage of letting subscribers try unknown authors without extra cost to themselves and that, in turn, brings that author to the attention of new readers.


Thank you. I am aware of Kindle Unlimited and Prime - I joined both. I will look into it in more depth.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

vagabond.voyager said:


> Thank you. I am aware of Kindle Unlimited and Prime - I joined both. I will look into it in more depth.


You can't join Prime; your book has to be chosen. As to Kindle Unlimited, it is only for digital books, not printed versions. As you say you have no experience of e-books, I thought I would point that out.

Sorry - did you mean you had joined them as a reader? It is very early in the morning here!


----------



## vagabond.voyager (Jul 24, 2018)

Doglover said:


> You can't join Prime; your book has to be chosen. As to Kindle Unlimited, it is only for digital books, not printed versions. As you say you have no experience of e-books, I thought I would point that out.
> 
> Sorry - did you mean you had joined them as a reader? It is very early in the morning here!





Doglover said:


> You can't join Prime; your book has to be chosen. As to Kindle Unlimited, it is only for digital books, not printed versions. As you say you have no experience of e-books, I thought I would point that out.
> 
> Sorry - did you mean you had joined them as a reader? It is very early in the morning here!


Yes, as a reader. I read a lot, not a lot else to do. I read at least two books per day. Re-reading classics, interspersed with new writers.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Doglover said:


> Book buyers don't consider the time and effort put into writing; they only care about whether the story is well written and holds their attention. What are you doing to get sales? amazon select is excellent to get readers for a new author.


I wouldn't put time and effort and create something terrible, though I suppose that depends on the buyer. But in that way, if they don't like the samples and aren't willing to pay the right price for them, then that's fine, and they can move on. With carpal tunnel setting in, it's getting harder for me to complete work. When I could do 50k words a week easily, it takes me two weeks now, or a month while I work on my ghostwriting projects, so while I'm looking to unload some manuscripts, I have a lower limit with the books.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't help you with the manuscript selling, but I hope you're doing everything you can to ease the carpal tunnel. As a sufferer myself (along with arthritis), it can take a huge toll on you physically and mentally, as well as affect the writing ability.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

unkownwriter said:


> I can't help you with the manuscript selling, but I hope you're doing everything you can to ease the carpal tunnel. As a sufferer myself (along with arthritis), it can take a huge toll on you physically and mentally, as well as affect the writing ability.


Yeah, I had no idea what it was when I first started. I thought my hands just hurt because i was typing too much (sometimes when I'm late on a deadline, I could write between 15-20k words a day) If I'd known earlier carpal tunnel was a thing, I might have been more careful.

I've got a few people interested on facebook, still nothing on one, though. More info in case anyone gets interested:
35k words, cowboy romance. The couple knew each other, then the girl skipped town after some trouble in the relationship, comes back with a kid and an angry ex husband on her tail just when her ex was trying to get over her, and he gives her a place to stay for a while. Third person POV.
PM me if you're interested in seeing sample chapters.


----------



## solo (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi, OP. Why don't you select two or three manuscripts you think are the best of the lot and try publishing them yourself. You might find your audience. I hate to see your work being credited under somebody else's name. I know, I know. Financial issues. But it wouldn't hurt to publish even one book under KDP. You'll never know unless you try.


----------



## LD (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm a little confused, and curious.  Why are you wanting to sell these, yet save the others to publish?  Why not all?  I mean, if it's financial reasons, doesn't that apply to the ones you're saving as well?

Personally, I would save them. For a slow writer like me, ideas are in abundance, but I just wish I had more books to put out faster. And if you're sitting on these, you have that opportunity to fast releases.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

I really do want to publish all of them, but how to say this. There will be some stories that are closer to my heart than others, like if I have a plot and the story clicks with me, and a different one doesn't click as much, so the ones that do click for me are the ones I would not be willing to sell. For example, the original stories I started back in high school ages ago. I'd been venturing into urban fantasy and paranormal romance then with 5 different series and some books done in each and several more planned, and it's still where I'd rather be than in contemporary romance, though I have plenty of work there as well.

Also, I have several published already. A 4 part series at 70k each book, and 2 part series at 60k each, and four short stories. Also 3 10k short stories and 5 novellas at 30-40k words through a small publisher. I'll focus on marketing what I have out, the self published ones need editing, even just proofreading, new covers, and the other books I have planned will need the same, especially for the long series I have planned (several with between 5-15 books planned). I already have some covers I purchased really cheap for five upcoming books, but the drafts will need editing if I want them to do well. If I can have cash to start somewhere, I can move on from there. In any case, I'm still ghostwriting but it's slower because of my carpal tunnel now, so I only need a bit of a push. My bills are piling up, though, so holding out for a miracle isn't really helping me and I can't try to write faster like before because it's physically impossible for me now.


----------



## celadon (Sep 12, 2015)

I've had carpal tunnel symptoms before. I had to take a rest for a while. (I got it while working a very exacting job retouching photographs by hand.) It did eventually get better on its own, but I have to not push it too much now.

You should try some voice recognition app like Dragon Naturally Speaking. There are also free alternatives. It might give you a little relief and help prevent your carpal tunnel from getting worse, at least. The voice recognition software is never perfect (I assume the free versions especially wouldn't be) but you might be doing more "editing" instead of straight-out typing, that that should be at least a little better.

https://www.businessnewsdaily.com/10188-free-paid-dictation-software-comparison.html


----------



## John Etzil (Nov 15, 2016)

celadon said:


> You should try some voice recognition app like Dragon Naturally Speaking.
> 
> https://www.businessnewsdaily.com/10188-free-paid-dictation-software-comparison.html


Sounds like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Dragon Naturally Speaking costs money, so that isn't going to be helpful for me right now when 1$=100 in my currency. I found one at $70, which would put me out 7,000 in cash (I can live on that for 2 months). I've tried the free alternatives as well, but I'm used to thinking and writing fast, or I couldn't do upwards of 10k words in a day, which used to be my standard (it's half that now.) Not only is it awkward speaking out, so that I keep stopping after every sentence to think about the next part of the story, I don't live alone and I write steamy romance, so it's just doubly awkward. I'll give them another try when I live alone and have more funds in my pocket.

I've had people ask this in PM so I'll clarify it now, I'm selling the books at my old ghostwriting costs, $5/1k words, though I'm willing to compromise a little on the price. So $300 for the 59.4k historical romance, but I can bring the price down.


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

maxnafula said:


> ... I don't live alone and I write steamy romance, so it's just doubly awkward...


LOL!!


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, everyone, and hope you're having a great 2019. 

I've thought about these manuscripts over the past few months, and I figured even if I kept some, I should at least let this one go. It's the only historical romance book I've ever completed, and it's a standalone, but I have plots for more, only they're in a 5 part series and scheduled to be written sometime next year, so letting this go won't bother me. I'm mainly doing contemp romance, then publishing my paranormal/urban fantasy works after I can get good editors and covers for them (by hopefully August.)

Since my last message, I've completed 2 more romance books (35k each) and another at around 30k words, so almost complete. After, I'm planning a 3 part series (40-50k words) since I found a deal on covers, and I figured I'd find some proofreaders since I still can't afford an editor right now. I closed my contract with my ghostwriting client, too, so now I need funds.

Quick summary: this historical romance novel is 59.6k words long, set in 1901, after the death of Queen Victoria (only mentioned.) The female lead comes from a simple family, and of the two male leads, one is a noble, the other is a fisherman. ML 2 goes out on a long fishing trip, and ML 1 shows interest in her, but she's a proud girl, so she mostly ignores him. There's a shipwreck, but ML 2 arrives back fine (but injured) and there's a bit of rivalry between the two male leads. For first 3-5 chapters samples and/or a more complete summary, please PM me.

I brought down my asking price to $200, but I'm willing to negotiate with anyone who's interested


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscript still available. If interested, PM me.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Historical romance no longer available, but I still have a 70k word novel with some dark themes, though it's still romance. Quick description:

A woman with a dark past meets a playboy with a sick sister, and she’s a nurse. She pulls away after a passionate one night stand unable to run away from the nightmare of her past, but she’s still drawn to him. Happy ending.

I really wanted to put it around 300, but it's $250, summary and first 3 chapters sample for whoever's interested. I also have short lesbian stories, 2 with 2 parts totalling 20k words, and 3 at 10k words. The 10k is going for $40, and the 20k for $80. I call them romance, but they could easily fall into erotic romance. PM me if interested.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

maxnafula, I'm going to go ahead and welcome you as a KBoards vendor on the chance that your manuscript offerings may be a recurring activity. Standard vendor rules follow. 

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe.

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post.

You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion.

Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here and can be rigorous.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Becca, I'm somewhat new to posting on kboards, but I've been lurking around for a while so I do know the rules and I work to follow them, I've been careful to bump the thread no less than seven days before my previous post if there's no reply. I'm only offloading some manuscripts for now, so I won't be making a listing on the yellow pages (at least not for this), but thanks for the welcome


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, everyone, hope you're having a happy March so far!

So many books have gone, I'm starting to get surprised how many I actually had done. I tried KU and was shook, it actually worked! I set the books at free, got 200 in total downloads across six books, and sold like $22  

It's still better than I've done recently, and I'll add AMS ads later on. I'm in the market for covers (got a few already) and I'm working on my WIPs to start putting out more books, but there are still manuscripts that don't fit into my plans, so they're still on sale. The 70k word romance with dark themes is still available:

Quick description: A woman with a dark past meets a playboy with a sick sister, and she’s a nurse. She pulls away after a passionate one night stand unable to run away from the nightmare of her past, but she’s still drawn to him. Happy ending.

Most of what I write is romance, so even if there are other themes (ya, fantasy, paranormal) there will be romance. I have one at 10k that starts with a group of friends in high school with a wedding in the epilogue, put it at $40, but it's $30 now. If interested, please PM me, and you can receive a blurb/summary and/or a few chapters sample.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi  
Manuscripts still available, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] words. Message me for summaries/blurbs and samples.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts are available  

91k fantasy @ $350 (SOLD)
145k fantasy @ $500 (SOLD)
55k sci-fi @ $180
39k sci-fi @ $150
14k sci-fi @ $60
13k romance (My Cowboy) @ $60

Message me for samples and/or summaries. If you'd like to read a whole document and not a sample, I may ask for a non-refundable downpayment. (Prices have been adjusted but are not final, I am willing to negotiate.)

Please note, my cost for writing a book is different from the cost of the manuscripts. I can offer discounts depending on time and missed deadlines, refer to my ghostwriting thread.


----------



## arshavin (May 1, 2019)

Are any of the books previously published?
Are they completed, or can be made into a series?


----------



## HC (Mar 28, 2019)

Max N. said:


> Manuscripts are available
> 
> 91k fantasy @ $300
> 145k fantasy @ $400
> ...


I hope you don't mind me asking, but why are you selling them so cheaply? I don't quite understand how you can sell a 145K novel for a mere $400. I've sold a couple of novels before and the clients always offered far more than that even before I stated any price. Is it because you are using straightforward cookie-cutter plots and simplistic (non literary) style writing? I'm not saying that's what it is, but I'm just trying to understand why you're willing to sell so low. It may be hubris on my part, but I tend to think that any book I write has bestseller potential, so I can't imagine giving it away without charging adequately for it.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

HC, I'm looking for buyers, and if I put the prices too high, a lot fewer people would be willing to buy. If it was ghostwriting, the amounts would double or more (my old cost is $5/1k words but is now $10/1k words, so it would be high), but these are manuscripts I wrote that someone is going to have to take a chance on. They might not earn their money back. In a week if some of them sell and the two fantasy are still up, I might bump the prices up to 350 and 500 respectively. These aren't books I wrote from a plot, and I don't think I've ever written in literary style, but I'm not too sure I understand the difference, either.

More importantly, these are prices I've offered to other buyers, for romance books. Fantasy and sci-fi are a bit different, but at what prices could I sell them? I'm not sure. This was a first for me, selling off my old manuscripts instead of publishing. I might get more if I published them myself or submitted them somewhere, but I might not, and whoever buys them will basically be asking themselves the same questions, only it'll then be their risk to take.

Arshavin, the books are complete, but sequels are possible. the 39k fantasy, called Reversion, is actually meant to be part of a series, I'm still working on the sequels but you can just take the book as is, the ending is a bit open to pave way for the next books, if whoever buys it is interested in any sequel I can let them know when it's done.


----------



## arshavin (May 1, 2019)

Can I ask you to finish the series at the same word count and price?
Any longer romance books?


----------



## CarolineGibson (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi, are these edited/proofread eg ready to publish? Or are they first draft/self-edited?


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

CarolineGibson said:


> Hi, are these edited/proofread eg ready to publish? Or are they first draft/self-edited?


Hi, the books are self-edited/proofread. Someone confident could edit through it themselves, but if you're not confident in that area, you might need an editor/proofreader. I've had at least three other people read through the book, but not an editor/proofreader.



arshavin said:


> Can I ask you to finish the series at the same word count and price?
> Any longer romance books?


For now, no long romance that I have complete. I have some incomplete ones at around 50k words, if you're interested in looking at those, please PM me and we can talk about the price.
As for the series, I can do the extra books, but we'd have to negotiate the price since the prices of these books are a lot lower than what I cost for my ghostwriting.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, all. I'm updating the list of books available, you'll have a price quoted if interested.

sci-fi: 55k @180, 39k @150 (bk1), 39k @150 (bk2), 14k @60

romance 12k, 13k @60 each

I'm publishing 4 different books this month, a few more next month, but I might put a few more books up here. Also, someone PMed me and when I try to reply, an error message comes that the inbox is full. Please check that and try again, or leave an email with your next PM.


----------



## arshavin (May 1, 2019)

can you pm me if you have any more romance books you don't mind selling?
completed/half-completed manuscripts only,I don't mind waiting for you to finish but I can't afford the ghostwriting rate.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

arshavin said:


> can you pm me if you have any more romance books you don't mind selling?
> completed/half-completed manuscripts only,I don't mind waiting for you to finish but I can't afford the ghostwriting rate.


I won't be working on any romance manuscript to sell for the rest of this month, but I'll get back to you when I do.

I might have another fantasy to sell, though, maybe two, for anyone who'd like to check back later. I'm still proofreading them and deciding which I'll keep.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts still available for anyone interested.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Doglover said:


> You can't join Prime; your book has to be chosen. As to Kindle Unlimited, it is only for digital books, not printed versions. As you say you have no experience of e-books, I thought I would point that out.
> 
> Sorry - did you mean you had joined them as a reader? It is very early in the morning here!


My book EXOTIQA was chosen to join PRIME. But I haven't seen it help in sales at all on my end. I sale just as much as I always have. But they don't show me how many people are actually reading it on their end.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Max N. said:


> Manuscripts still available for anyone interested.


I PMed you. I am interested in summaries of the scifi and fantasy or paranormal that you are selling.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts available for anyone interested.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, everyone. All previously mentioned books are still available. Titles and word count:
sci-fi: the catalyst core @55k, reversion bk1 and 2 @39k each, the new big bang @14k. Romance: making up @12k, the 2nd cowboy @13k.

I also have one more fantasy, I'm still proofing it and the word count might change, only the summary will available for the next few days, but it's around 90k words but can go up to 100k, Lament of the Phoenix. The others have prices in previous posts, so this will be $350.

Message me if interested for sample/description.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts are still available. Sample of Lament of the Phoenix now available.


----------



## smasakari (Jun 14, 2019)

Are the sci-fi books still available? Any information on them ?


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

All the books are available. I don't know what I can say without giving away the plot, but if anyone is interested I can post a short excerpt here up to 200 words.
Another heads up, I have an old book I'm fixing up. Originally, I planned to send it to my old publisher before they started holding my manuscripts. Its a fantasy story, around 90k words. Its lesbian romance, and one of the MCs is a trans character.
I also have some unpublished gay romance manuscripts, two books around 30k words.
For summary/sample, please contact me.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts are still available. More romance short stories coming, including some regency shorts. If interested, please pm me.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

The stories are still available. Anyone interested please message me.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts available. Interested parties, please message me.


----------



## JosephineM (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello, can I have any info on the sci-fi books? A detail like category of science fiction the books fall under if you can.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

The SciFi are apocalyptic/post apocalyptic. Only the short 14k one has mention of aliens.

If anyone is interested, please pm me. I have 2 regency shorts, a 4.8k erotic one, and one at 10k that I initially wanted to publish and has been edited.

Since I'm in the middle of an emergency, I'm willing to give heavy discounts on the books until the end of this month.


----------



## JosephineM (Jul 21, 2019)

Which manuscripts are still available?


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

The two regency shorts I mentioned in the previous post. 2 romance shorts at 13k and 12k. Can be edited/adjusted on request. Three SciFi, 55k, 39k that are apocalyptic/post-a on another planet, and 14k short story. A 90k word fantasy book.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Latest update: One of the regency shorts (10k) was sold, but besides the books in the previous post, I have a 32k romance. It doesn't have a blurb, but I can offer a sample up to 5k words. It's a happy ending but it does start with one of the main characters getting over a previous relationship. I've been having some trouble with formatting the doc so some words have spaces removed in between, I skimmed through and fixed a few but there are a lot, and I just don't have the time for a slower read. Its going for $100.

Also, the original cost for Catalyst core (55k sci-fi) was $180, but if anyone is interested, I can sell it for $130. For both reversion books, I can offer a $50 cut in the total cost as well. The 13k romance (cowboy) is now going for $30, down from $60. The 12k romance would need slightly less editing, so it's down to $40 from $60, same for the 14k sci-fi short. I might change this offer later.

If interested, please pm me.


----------



## JosephineM (Jul 21, 2019)

Can I have a sample of the romance? And can I ask you to proofread or edit it for me if the mistakes are too many?


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

So, someone already took the 32k romance, but I have another book I'm selling.

It's a book I contracted to a small press, it's gay romance up to 43k words. The book was contracted in 2015 but never published, and I might have seen it coming which is why I stopped sending work to them, but they closed down, and I received a letter for rights reversal for the book. It went through four rounds of editing, but anyone who buys it might decide to add changes of their own. If you'd like the final document, along with the original documents I received for edits, before the edits, I can find and send the docs. It started out at 38k words and went up to 43k words in the final edit.

If there's anyone interested, I'm selling the book for $250, but it's negotiable. There might still be some small mistakes, like spelling, since I never got to send the final edits.


----------



## AlxW (Aug 6, 2019)

Can the story be changed to a straight romance without having to do much rewriting?


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

AlxW said:


> Can the story be changed to a straight romance without having to do much rewriting?


I'm sorry, but no. You'd have to rewrite the whole thing in that case.


----------



## AlxW (Aug 6, 2019)

That's okay. Any longer straight romance available?


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm afraid currently no straight romance, but I'm working on one around 40k so maybe the end of the month. The gay book is sold. Other manuscripts still available.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

sci-fi and fantasy manuscripts are available. A short 12k romance is also available. I'm currently working on three different romance stories, I might put one up for sale, so check back in a week if you're interested in romance. Please pm me if interested.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts available. If interested please message me.


----------



## JosephineM (Jul 21, 2019)

Now I'm kind of curious, what would you do if you couldn't sell a book after a while? Give an even lower discount? Would you be willing to look for a partner to help with publishing costs? I'm interested for the future.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

JosephineM said:


> Now I'm kind of curious, what would you do if you couldn't sell a book after a while? Give an even lower discount? Would you be willing to look for a partner to help with publishing costs? I'm interested for the future.


Whether I would go for a collaboration depends on a lot of factors, but it's simpler if I just sell. If a manuscript won't sell at all, I might rewrite or edit it and publish it myself after I'm finished with my current projects. I still have manuscripts available, and I'm offering more discounts.

55k sci-fi at a discount for $100, 39k sci-fi (part 1 of book) on discount for $80. I'm still working on part 2 of that, but it's the same length and price. 14k sci-fi for $40. I also have some romance, one 13k and one 12k, going for $40 each. One fantasy at 90k words and up, going for $250, with half the cost to be paid upfront while I finish proofreading the book, and the remainder after I'm finished. The proofreading is on hold since I'm busy, but if anyone would be interested in it I could make time. Only the first few chapters are proofread.

I have one 10k word gay romance story. It's isn't edited, I did have someone read and critique the story, but it's only a self-edit. I planned on rewriting it into a full novel but I don't have the time at the moment. It's going for $80.

I also have some horror short stories, with romantic elements, but I don't know if they're very scary. One is 14k words, a ghost story that could pass for paranormal instead of horror, one at 8k words that's more psychological, and one at 5k with horror, psychological and crime elements. If you're interested, short descriptions are available. The 14k is $50, the 8k is $30, the 5k is $25. I actually have several horror shorts around 5-15k words I planned to put in a collection after proofreading, but I might make them longer books instead later on. If anyone is interested in horror, let me know, I'll work on those next after my current romance projects.


----------



## AlxW (Aug 6, 2019)

Can I get more info on the horror shorts?  How many, are they complete, what length, description etc.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

AlxW said:


> Can I get more info on the horror shorts? How many, are they complete, what length, description etc.


For a longer, detailed description please pm me. For anyone interested, I also have a 5k word regency romance and a short alien romance that I'm still going through but is around 15k words right now.


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm curious to know how this works. I mean, does the buyer acknowledge you wrote it? I've heard famous novelists use ghost writers and just apply their name to the book cover.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm not famous by any means. I don't need acknowledgement from the buyer as long as they purchase a story from me. I put all documents associated with a sold book in a separate file, since they're no longer mine to use. Some buyers will opt for a contract but even without one I wouldn't use the stories anymore.


----------



## CloudStrife (Oct 21, 2015)

I bid a cool 1 Million for all your past, present, and future works. Of course, this is in Iranian Rials.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts are available, if interested, please message me.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts available. Find them mentioned in previous posts, also an alien romance at 15k words. Scenes can be added to the book since the main characters are taking a trip across the world to help the alien hero find a way back to his planet, but he stays in the end. Its $60.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts are available.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi everyone, I hope you're all having a great October. The updated list of the current works on sale:

14k sci-fi @ $30

12k and 13k romance, both going for $30.
5k romance @ $15

10k gay romance @ $40

Horror shorts:
[email protected]$40 (Ghosts)
[email protected]$20 (Psychological)
[email protected]$15 (Criminal)

I fell sick sometime last month, I had constant migraines and I'm still not completely well today so I've slowed down a bit on my own projects. I have a couple of romances (30-50k) that I'm slowly finishing up on. I might put these up for sale sometime this or next month and slow down on personal writing until next year to focus on ghostwriting.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, everyone. Manuscripts in the previous post are all still available.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts are available. Everything in the previous post, plus the following:

paranormal romance (ghosts) 14k words for $40
alien romance 14k for $50

Both of these can use editing. I can edit through before handing the books over to anyone interested, or you might want to make your own changes. These are complete short stories but they're unedited first drafts.


----------



## JosephineM (Jul 21, 2019)

Can you give me more infromation on the romances? Are they all complete?


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

JosephineM said:


> Can you give me more infromation on the romances? Are they all complete?


All stories complete and going through editing. Please pm me for more information.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Previous manuscripts available, along with a 13k word romance going for $40. Also, the alien romance is $40 not 50 as previously stated.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, everyone.

It's been a while since I last posted here, but 2020 has been a crazy year for everyone. I hope you're all okay wherever you are.

Personally, I've been keeping busy with ghostwriting, slowly writing my own books, and going back to finish university (finally, though it's online classes because of the pandemic.) I had to push my plan to start publishing by several months, maybe the end of this year or even next year. I have a few books, some I plan to keep and others I thought I could sell. If interested, please pm me and I'll send samples and full summaries for stories that have them.

5k short story @ $10 - a woman in an unhappy marriage falls for her husband's best friend (has no real ending, or a sad ending, because she stays with the husband.)
10k word regency short @ $30, $40 on edit.
12k words smutty romance @ $40 - two friends get together for a study date that turns into something more. ($60 on edit)
14k paranormal story @ $40, $60 on edit. A married couple buy an old lighthouse, not knowing it's haunted, but the wife has always had the ability to see ghosts and is on medication for it. They deal with getting rid of the ghosts.
14k alien romance @ $40, but can be edited up to 20k @ $80 (or kept to same word count but $60 on edit). A lifeguard is patroling the beach just before her shift ends so she can go home, when something falls into the water. She tries to help, only to realize it wasn't a falling plane but a space ship. 
95k gay romance @ $250 ($300 on edit) a humorous coming of age story about a boy figuring out he's gay and falling for a closeted jock. (the feel is kind of slice of life to me as he figures out friendships and surviving his last year of high school.)

Most of these stories are old, I have one I'm rewriting, but I might keep that one since I already have a cover for it, and five others that I will be publishing after I go through them one last time and edit them, some of them aren't even finished, but I have notes planned out. I won't be needing the stories above which is why they're for sale, and they are unedited. I may put another of my completed stories up, but I'm not sure for now. I went through the stories and fixed a few issues, but for full edits, the price will go up (a lot of them have tense issues and awkward sentences, some parts might require rewrites, which could take some time). I sold a few other stories on a different platform at a higher cost after editing, which is why I'm including the edited prices. If someone wants a story, then I edit it and they change their mind, I'll be selling the edited story at the higher price.

PM me if interested. For previous buyers, I'd be willing to offer the full story for a read through.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts available. See previous post for descriptions. Please PM me if interested.

5k short story @ $10
10k word regency short @ $30, $40 on edit.
12k words smutty romance @ $40 ($60 on edit)
14k paranormal story @ $40, $60 on edit. 
14k alien romance @ $40, but can be edited up to 20k @ $80 (or kept to same word count but $60 on edit).
95k gay romance @ $250 ($300 on edit)


----------



## arshavin (May 1, 2019)

So I usually just lurk here for advice, but I'm curious. What would you do if you couldn't sell any of the books?


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

arshavin said:


> So I usually just lurk here for advice, but I'm curious. What would you do if you couldn't sell any of the books?


If the books don't sell, it might take me a while, but I would work on them and publish them myself. Even if it meant taking a book and completely rewriting the story into something else. I can do it if I have the time, I just don't at the moment. It also won't hurt me to lose these books because I have more I'm working on. I'm planning on building a backlist, then consider simple ads that won't cost me too much like AMS and Facebook on small budgets to start with. After that, I might look at these books.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts available:

5k short story @ $10
10k word regency short @ $30, $40 on edit.
12k words smutty romance @ $40 ($60 on edit)
14k paranormal story @ $40, $60 on edit.
14k alien romance @ $40, but can be edited up to 20k @ $80 (or kept to same word count but $60 on edit).
95k gay romance @ $250 ($300 on edit)

See previous posts for description, PM me if interested.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, Manuscripts are still available  These might be the last I ever sell, if interested in anything, please PM me.

5k short story @ $10
10k word regency short @ $30, $40 on edit.
12k words smutty romance @ $40 ($60 on edit)
14k paranormal story @ $40, $60 on edit.
14k alien romance @ $40, but can be edited up to 20k @ $80 (or kept to same word count but $60 on edit).
95k gay romance @ $250 ($300 on edit)

See previous posts for description.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi all! Manuscripts are still available.

5k short story @ $10 - a woman in an unhappy marriage falls for her husband's best friend (has no real ending, or a sad ending, because she stays with the husband.)
10k word regency short @ $30, $40 on edit.
12k words smutty romance @ $40 - two friends get together for a study date that turns into something more. ($60 on edit)
14k paranormal story @ $40, $60 on edit. A married couple buy an old lighthouse, not knowing it's haunted, but the wife has always had the ability to see ghosts and is on medication for it. They deal with getting rid of the ghosts.
14k alien romance @ $40, but can be edited up to 20k @ $80 (or kept to same word count but $60 on edit). A lifeguard is patroling the beach just before her shift ends so she can go home, when something falls into the water. She tries to help, only to realize it wasn't a falling plane but a space ship.
95k gay romance @ $250 ($300 on edit) a humorous coming of age story about a boy figuring out he's gay and falling for a closeted jock. (the feel is kind of slice of life to me as he figures out friendships and surviving his last year of high school.)

Please PM me if interested, prices negotiable.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

So while I'm still working on some ghostwriting projects (4 currently, working on them in order) I'm slowly going to start editing. I've already written up notes for the alien romance story to expand it, and I'll start editing the gay romance soon. If anyone is interested, you can still get the original files without the editing price, but if i get past halfway in edits, I'll leave only the edited prices.

Books still available, pm me if interested, see previous post for details.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts available, please pm me if interested.

Discount prices for this week only:

5k short story @$10
10k word regency short @ $15
12k words smutty romance @ $25
14k paranormal story @ $30
14k alien romance @ $30
95k gay romance @ $200

(No edits included with these prices, you will be getting a very rough draft.)


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

The short story is sold, and after going through the gay romance, I thought i could cut it into parts (2 or 3) and just publish it under one of my pennames since I'm working on other books for it now. Other manuscripts are still available, please pm me if you're interested in any of them. 


10k word regency short @ $30, $40 on edit.
12k words smutty romance @ $40 - ($60 on edit)
14k paranormal story @ $40, $60 on edit.
14k alien romance @ $40, but can be edited up to 20k @ $80 (or kept to same word count but $60 on edit)

(No longer on a discount but prices are negotiable.)

These are probably the last stories I'll be selling. Now that I've got a plan, I'm going back to my WIPs and editing them, finalizing plots for new stories. Unless I decide to put some of my fantasy stories up for sale, I only have 2 left that are close to complete, since readers prefer them super long so I won't be publishing a fantasy book any time soon, but I might rewrite my old ones into romance. If I decide to sell them though they'll be on here sometime next year.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

If anyone would like to buy any of these books, this is the final call. As I'll mostly be focusing on books that I do plan to publish, this will probably be the last time I sell any manuscripts.

PM me if interested, prices negotiable.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Manuscripts still available. If interested please pm me.


----------

